

Ask HN: possible to get job in Melbourne, AU? - maxawaytoolong

I am looking to relocate, at least temporarily, to Australia be closer to my sister and her family outside of Melbourne. Are there job boards, or startup related forums I could check out to get a feel for what sort of work is available?
======
kmort
It's a little more Sydney-centric but <http://siliconbeachaustralia.org> is a
start-up social group.

<http://supercoders.com.au> is a Melbourne developer-focused job site.

<http://whirlpool.net.au/jobs/> is a decent IT-only job site.

For general career sites, have a look at <http://seek.com.au>,
<http://careerone.com.au> and <http://mycareer.com.au>

